# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Get Element , Data-Automation-ID

## shiva_reshs

Hi,

I am so far good on entering text value by getting web element ID. but i came across "Data_Automation-ID", and i get debug error saying "Object not found 424"

input tabindex="0" class="gwt-TextBox WGUY" aria-label="search" type="text" placeholder="search" data-automation-id="globalSearchInput"></input

Can you please tell me, if there is a way to do it? Like other element ID, i want to enter text value in input filed of "globalSearchInput"

Thanks

----------


## Norie

Can you post the current code?

----------


## shiva_reshs

Thanks for your reply.

Global ie As InternetExplorer
Global lastrow As Long
Global a, b, c As String
Global i, j, k, l As Integer

Sub AUTO()

Set ie = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
ie.Visible = True

ie.Navigate Trim("https://Id3-impl.source.com/osourc/d/search.htmld?q=create+position")
Call pageload(ie)


 For i = 3 To Sheets("Shiva").Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Row
    delay 4

ie.document.getElementById("promptOption-gwt-uid-2").Click    ' This works
  delay 5

ie.document.getElementById("globalSearchInput").Value = Trim(Sheets("Shiva").Range("A" & i).Value)  ' error 424, object not found

----------


## Norie

_Your post does not comply with Rule 3 of our Forum_ RULES. *Use code tags around code.* 

Posting code between  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, it also maintains VBA formatting.

Click on Edit to open your thread, then highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found here

*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------


## Kyle123

You're more likely to get constructive help if you post the actual link you are using.

Also:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 3 of our Forum_ RULES. *Use code tags around code.* 

Posting code between  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, it also maintains VBA formatting.

Click on Edit to open your thread, then highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found here

*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------


## shiva_reshs

hello, 

Link is valid, but as it inside the office one unless you have access to the link it wont open.
I did code the codes as per rule. But when i submit it, it gives me error that due to site firewall i should not be putting HTML code.

Hence i had to do it like this.

----------


## Norie

I can post your code in code tags.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I can also post your HTML in html tags.



```

```

----------


## shiva_reshs

ohh. my apologies. I think it gave me error when i tried to put HTML code using tag #.  am sorry for it.

----------

